
The new ng-conf site doesn't use AngularJS - mmilano
An ng-conf announcement came via email, expressing this in the 2nd sentence:<p>&quot;After much blood, sweat, tears, pain and suffering, the new website has been launched, and we think it looks pretty good.&quot;<p>First I thought, that&#x27;s not too reassuring to read from a web framework organization. So I went to check out the site.<p>I was surprised there doesn&#x27;t seem to be any AngularJS used. It looks like Wordpress and JQuery.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ng-conf.org&#x2F;
======
dangrossman
It's a premade WordPress theme for conference sites

[http://www.showthemes.com/conference-wordpress-theme-
fudge](http://www.showthemes.com/conference-wordpress-theme-fudge)

------
rpeden
That makes me think more highly of the conference organizers.

It's a small indicator, at least, that they've got a decent amount of
awareness of when using Angular is a good idea, and when it would be overkill.

------
seanwilson
You can know Angular and its benefits without needing to use it everywhere.
There's no point reinventing the wheel writing everything in Angular 2 for a
sake of it.

